# Request/Information: Chef knife for large hands



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been able to square down my petty knives, paring knives, utility knives and my beloved Santoku for everyday service to fit my needs, but I still cannot find a chef knife that accommodates my large hands. I am slim, as are my fingers and hands, but I either find something that is way too heavy(I prefer light) or way too long for my needs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think the first thing to look at is your grip.

See
[thread="61906"]Proper Pinch Grip [/thread]
And Chad Ward's video:






If you're holding a chef's knife this way, the handle matters very little. You'll likely find the balance improves too. On smaller knives used in other grips more frequently, the handle is more important.

There are efficiency and comfort gains to be had with the larger chefs knife in the 10 inch range even if it feels awkward at first. I think it would be worth trying a decent but inexpensive 10" blade like a Forschner to really give the 10 inch size a try before dismissing it out of hand.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have several knives that might suit you, but need a little more information.

For instance I have a Devin Thomas 240mm gyuto in 52100 that is stunning @ $435 shipped, as well as a production  HHH Western in AEB-L for $225 shipped.  I have more it would help to know what your budget is as I have some serious J-Knives for sale as well.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I am classically trained in knife work and grip. That isn't the problem. Like you said, I also believe there are comfort gains in the 10" range and would like to replace my 8" Santoku 


Mike9 said:


> I have several knives that might suit you, but need a little more information.
> 
> For instance I have a Devin Thomas 240mm gyuto in 52100 that is stunning @ $435 shipped, as well as a production HHH Western in AEB-L for $225 shipped. I have more it would help to know what your budget is as I have some serious J-Knives for sale as well.


I think the Devin Thomas gyuto is exactly what I am looking for. I am going to look around at the J-Knife store first and then I'll contact you. Thank you!


----------

